# This stuff is creepy and great and a bit heavy



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.creaturefeaturemusic.com/

these guys are pretty cool! I want to see them live. kind of a tigerlillies meets black metal thing...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Totally agree. The whole album rocks!

YouTube- Creature Feature - Buried Alive (Official Performance Video)#!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting, need to investigate these guys a bit further.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

this song is so sick! i can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm with you! It's catchy. Here's another one of theirs:

YouTube- Creature Feature ~ The Greatest Show Unearthed


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

hehehe not bad,not bad at all.


----------

